
Nokia to unveil its Android phone. - pajju
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/10/5398322/nokia-x-normandy-android-phone-wsj-rumor
======
Ronsenshi
That is great, i really like how solid Lumia looks and feels, if new phone
would have the same build quality and ability to root it, then I'll be glad to
switch from my HTC device.

